# Rogue One: "Star Wars"-Spin-off bekommt kein Sequel



## AaronTanzmann (30. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: "Star Wars"-Spin-off bekommt kein Sequel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: "Star Wars"-Spin-off bekommt kein Sequel


----------



## MrFob (30. November 2016)

Huch, Als ich das erste mal von Rogue One gelesen hatte (vor ein paar Jahren, hier auf PCG) war es auch als Trilogie beschrieben worden, deren Teile zwischen den neuen Filmen erscheinen sollten.

War mir bisher nicht bewusst, dass es sich um einen einzelnen Film handelt.
Aber naja, mal sehen, wenn es wirklich so erfolgreich wird, dann koennte ich mir vorstellen, dass Disney frueher oder spaeter doch noch Filme produziert, die in dieser Zeitperiode spielen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Huch, Als ich das erste mal von Rogue One gelesen hatte (vor ein paar Jahren, hier auf PCG) war es auch als Trilogie beschrieben worden, deren Teile zwischen den neuen Filmen erscheinen sollten.



Ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden.
Rogue One ist der erste einer Reihe von sogenannten Anthology-Filmen. Diese Filme haben aber alle miteinandern keine Verbindung, sondern stehen für sich.
So wird es eben Rogue One geben, den Film über den jungen Han Solo und so weiter.

Und Rogue One braucht keinen Nachfolger, den gibt es nämlich schon: Episode IV: A New Hope.
Das Ende von Rogue One liegt vermutlich nur wenige Tage vor dem Anfang von A New Hope.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden.
> Rogue One ist der erste einer Reihe von sogenannten Anthology-Filmen. Diese Filme haben aber alle miteinandern keine Verbindung, sondern stehen für sich.
> So wird es eben Rogue One geben, den Film über den jungen Han Solo und so weiter.
> 
> ...



wenn das Ende nicht direkt damit Endet, dass der Sternenzerstörer über Tatooine auf Abfangkurs geht

Und ja, mal ehrlich, Star Wars ist jetzt auch so ein Gebilde, da braucht es auch keinen Sequel damit jetzt Figuren aus dem Film in anderen Sachen vorkommen, siehe Saw Gerra der ja auch seinen ersten Auftritt in Clone Wars hatte und die am Ende sowas wie's Rogue Squadron aus X-Wing werden

Ich denke eher dass es noch mehr als die 3 Anthology Filme geben wird, aber was die für einen Inhalt haben? Wer weiß
ist Ja nicht so als wenn zwischen 6 und 7 noch etwas Luft ist und die Bücher und Spiele zeigen ja: Die Galaxis ist sehr Groß


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2016)

Jepp. Genauso ist es. Die Zwischenfilme sind keine Fortsetzungen sondern quasi Stand-Alone Filme. Wo Rogue One halt zufällig kurz vor Episode IV endet. Und die Story über den jungen Han Solo steht für sich ohne Kontakt zu Episode IV oder irgendeiner anderen.

Und der 3. Film ist noch gar nicht bekannt.


----------



## MrFob (30. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden.
> Rogue One ist der erste einer Reihe von sogenannten Anthology-Filmen. Diese Filme haben aber alle miteinandern keine Verbindung, sondern stehen für sich.
> So wird es eben Rogue One geben, den Film über den jungen Han Solo und so weiter.
> 
> ...




Oh, ok, das habe ich tatsaechlich falsch verstanden. Danke fuer die Info.

Und ich stimme zu, nicht jeder Film braucht immer gleich eine Fortsetzung.


----------

